# Star Wars Episode 9: Bild von Mark Hamill gibt Rätsel auf



## Darkmoon76 (11. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Bild von Mark Hamill gibt Rätsel auf* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Bild von Mark Hamill gibt Rätsel auf*


----------



## Rabowke (12. Juli 2018)

Das ist jetzt aber schon eine mutige Herleitung ... weil er ein Foto postet, wo er rasiert ist = er sieht nicht mehr aus wie ein arbeitsloser Schauspieler?  

Hamill ist Schauspieler, man mag es kaum glauben, und hatte u.a. Auftritte in TBBT, The Flash [...].

D.h. er lebt ja nicht nur für Star Wars ... sollte man meinen.


----------



## Riesenhummel (12. Juli 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber schon eine mutige Herleitung ... weil er ein Foto postet, wo er rasiert ist = er sieht nicht mehr aus wie ein arbeitsloser Schauspieler?
> 
> Hamill ist Schauspieler, man mag es kaum glauben, und hatte u.a. Auftritte in TBBT, The Flash [...].
> 
> D.h. er lebt ja nicht nur für Star Wars ... sollte man meinen.



Hamill hatte in seinem Vertrag für Disney stehen dass er sich nicht rasieren darf weil er für seine Rolle als Luke einen Bart brauchte. Ihn jetzt aber vor den Dreharbeiten zu Episode 9 ohne bArt zu sehen ist schon seltsam.

Ähnlich ging es ja auch Henry Cavill der sich für Mission impossible einen Bart wachsen lassen musste und ihn für die Nachdrehs zu Justice League nicht abrasieren durfte. Der Bart musste dann digital entfernt werden was seltsam aussah.


----------



## Frullo (12. Juli 2018)

In weiteren (Nicht-)Nachrichten rund um das Star Wars Universum:

Das von Carrie Fisher in Episode IV verwendete Gaffer-Tape konnte tatsächlich in den Archiven von Lucasfilm gefunden werden und wird nun nach DNA-Spuren der Schauspielerin abgesucht. Gemäss unbestätigten Quellen sollen diese DNA-Spuren dazu verwendet werden, einen Klon der Schauspielerin zu erschaffen und zwar für den geplanten Spin-Off "Happy days on Alderaan" welcher die Kindheit der berühmten Prinzessin Leia beleuchten soll. Da der Film erst in ca. 10 Jahren gedreht werden soll, käme es billiger einen Klon zu erschaffen (und grosszuziehen) als das kindliche Ich von Carrie Fisher digital zu erschaffen.

David Prowse wurde gemeinsam mit Hayden Christensen gemäss unbestätigten Quellen in einer Bar in der Nähe von Lucas Valley (Marin County) gesichtet. Gerüchten zufolge arbeiten die beiden an einem geheimen Filmprojekt, bei dem der alte Darth Vader zurück in die Zeit unmittelbar nach Episode III reist, um gegen sein jüngeres ich zu kämpfen. Weder Vertreter von Lucasfilm noch von Disney wollten zu diesem Gerücht Stellung nehmen.

Offenbar haben die US-Streitkräfte Interesse an der Figur von Jar Jar Binks geäussert. In Militär-nahen Kreisen wird darüber spekuliert, ob man den berüchtigten Charakter aus den Prequels zu Verhörzwecken verwenden will. Sowohl das weisse Haus als auch Lucasfilm haben dies vehement dementiert.

Kathleen Kennedys Schwager wurde bei einem Gebrauchtwagenhändler in der Nähe von Los Angeles gesichtet. Gemäss Augenzeugen habe er eindeutig Interesse an einem Delorean gezeigt. Steht uns ein Crossover zwischen Zurück in die Zukunft und Star Wars bevor? Könnte der Flux-Kompensator vielleicht dazu verwendet werden, in eine weit, weit entfernte Galaxis, vor langer, langer Zeit zu reisen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## ribald (12. Juli 2018)

hehe


----------

